# A real survivor!



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This little fellow went through the grill of a Lexus. Woman was doing about 50 when she hit him, he broke one of the plastic louvers out.We managed to get him out of the grill OK. He got a 1 inch swath of missing feahters right down the middle of his backbone and a couple of his wing feathers are broke off, but he doesn't have any broken wings or broken bones of any kind. Even the feather follicles are intact, so I got a good coat of Neosporin on the back and he's going to be just fine in a month or so, just as soon as he feathers grow back in. Has to be one of the toughest little guys I've ever seen and mighty lucky too.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OMG, Nab!! That is SO UNbelieveable!! 

Definitely a SAVE for the BOOKS! I'm just glad that louver wasn't metal! Plastic is bad enough!

WHAT an incredible lucky bird! He is just beautiful! 

Will look forward to future updates and pictues!!

Give him gentle hugs and scritches, with love

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OM Goodness  

He sure is one classy looking dude, too.... and quite lucky not to have any major injuries.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Poor little guy! Glad he made it okay! That takes one tough bird to do that. I would have had a heart attack if I were him!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Another great save, Nab! BUT ya gotta ID these guys for us .. my guess is California Quail ???

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, that is one lucky bird.
What is it?

Reti


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*He's a young male California Quail*

But he is here in Nevada so he's a Nevada Quail. 

NAB


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a stunning profile and quite a lucky bird!



nabisho said:


> But he is here in Nevada so he's a Nevada Quail.
> NAB


LOL!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Aww, isn't he cute?? What a lucky guy.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi NAB, One real lucky dude * GEORGE


----------

